# What the hell is s?



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Supposed to be called:

*What the hell is socionics Fi?
*
Good explanations,anecdotes, and sources needed; bonus points if you can clearly differentiate between +/- sides of Fi.

My main points of confusion are this: how do Fi and Fe differ in the subjective experience of the person? What sorts of interpersonal transactions does Fi handle and how can you know you are dealing in its currency?

-What is warmth in an Fi sense, and what is warmth in an Fe sense?

- (+)Fi deals with a limited area of Fi, noted by gulenko as the positive, "warm" relationships, while (-)Fi is a larger area of Fi, and is noted as the avoidance of negative relationships. It seems to me, therefore, that by pursuing -Fi you automatically capture positive relationships, as well as neutral ones as acceptable to you. What is a neutral relationship and how is it different from a positive one?

- (-Fe) is the minimization of negative emotions. How is this different than (-Fi), in the sense that only having positive relationships seems to be FOR the goal of the minimization of negative emotions. If this is incorrect, please explain for what reason the two's motivations differ?

Edit: also fuck PerC/laptop trackpads for randomly posting a janked up title("What the hell is socionics Fi?")


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Gamma quadra with -Fi is how gamma removes negtive relationships by cutting people out or off who they perceive to only create negativity in their lives. 

Similarly, delta quadra with +Fi wants to perpetuate positive relationships so while not as prone to cutting off, they will focus on the relationships that are felt as positive and will thus in a sense, leave behind the negative ones. 

On warmth: Fi experiences emotional warmth as something felt on the inside. It's a sense of emotional depth shared between two people because of the intimacy of the relationship. More about unsaid emotions. Fe experiences depth more in terms of emotional expression where strength of feelings need to match what is expressed on the outside. 

Tired, I'll come back later.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Entropic said:


> Gamma quadra with -Fi is how gamma removes negative relationships by cutting people out or off who they perceive to only create negativity in their lives.
> 
> Similarly, delta quadra with +Fi wants to perpetuate positive relationships so while not as prone to cutting off, they will focus on the relationships that are felt as positive and will thus in a sense, leave behind the negative ones.
> 
> ...


I'm assuming warmth is something that makes you literally feel warm. For some people at least...

And I learned today that -/+ describes functions of types that have result or process. So, I'm about to reconcile that as well. On the surface, it does not seem like there's much different, given that avoiding negative relationships is roughly the same as wanting good ones. The emphasis must be on the verb in this case, in the way that these relationships are dealt with, which seems to have a lot of variables but perhaps thinking of them in terms of process or result helps.

Overall result seems to have more of a sense of simple actions, which could just be the cutting off of relationships as you mentioned, while process might be more inclined to deal with the social nitty gritty, and thus you have process Fi. Which honestly makes sense given how they are described in-quadra, with Delta having warm relationships for the sake of stability, they'd have to put up with a lot of bullshit to come out of the other side still stable. Gamma, then, minimizes bad relationships by simply cutting them out, because bad relationships lead to psychological instability. In this sense, Delta prioritizes the _process(_the social, artificial good) of Fi, while Gamma is focused on the _result(_the individual, natural good) of Fi.

Of course, the next question is: not every member of a quadra is result or process. Two are and two aren't. If the generalization that process is good with strangers and result is not, then wouldn't the result members of delta be acting against their quadra values? SLI, and IEE in this quadra... SLI has Fi mobilizing and IEE has it creative. I wonder how this plays out in regards to the conclusion above.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

tangosthenes said:


> Of course, the next question is: not every member of a quadra is result or process. Two are and two aren't. If the generalization that process is good with strangers and result is not, then wouldn't the result members of delta be acting against their quadra values? SLI, and IEE in this quadra... SLI has Fi mobilizing and IEE has it creative. I wonder how this plays out in regards to the conclusion above.


There's friction within the quadra. It doesn't function as a unified, friendly group as soconics sometimes misleadingly presents it. This conflict happens not only along the process/result trait but also along rational/irrational divide. The conditions of life that make EII and LSE happy aren't the same that are sought by the SLI and IEE. Instead of keeping to their quadra, very often people associate along the lines of benefit and supervision (beneficiaries/benefactors for example are very common type of friendships). 

Some related discussions:
The people you hate the most are in your quadra
Intraquadral love AND hate


----------

